# Old farts 2023



## Dando (Feb 18, 2022)

Morning all,

Given that this years proposed trip proved to be as popular as prince Andrew at a kids birthday party shall we try and get something sorted for 2023?

Is Forest Pines still the preferred venue or shall I look for somewhere else?


----------



## IanM (Feb 18, 2022)

Is there no Old Farts this year?

Speaking purely for myself,  my feelings were...
Really fun event....  but Forest Pines is a really long way from South Wales and having played there,  no great urge to return.   That's more a comment on my hobby of adding new courses to the CV rather than about FP.

So, distance would be less of an issue if it was a place I hadn't played before or a top venue. (Which of course has price implications)

Others will see it differently, I can imagine such a good deal at places with the accommodation available.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 18, 2022)

Having been watching the thread, looks like we’re struggling for numbers this year, maybe still a few doubts around covid when the planning was ongoing, happy to go after a 2023 version. FP is decent enough but not wedded to it, there must be other multi course venues with hotels centrally located, I’m not too fussed in the specific course as long as it’s decent enough.  The belfry has a few courses, sure that the Midlands or south Yorks would probably work for most


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 19, 2022)

IanM said:



			Is there no Old Farts this year?

Speaking purely for myself,  my feelings were...
Really fun event....  but Forest Pines is a really long way from South Wales and having played there,  no great urge to return.   That's more a comment on my hobby of adding new courses to the CV rather than about FP.

So, distance would be less of an issue if it was a place I hadn't played before or a top venue. (Which of course has price implications)

Others will see it differently, I can imagine such a good deal at places with the accommodation available.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is Ian, that wherever you choose to play you will get comments about the location being unfair to some, fair to others.
I got chastised once for holding it at Forest Pines, accusing me of discrimination of the lads "up North".
Errrr... hang on, Bexhill to Forest Pines is a run of over 4 hours for me!!!
You can't win Geezer. One of the reasons I stepped back from organising it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 19, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			The problem is Ian, that wherever you choose to play you will get comments about the location being unfair to some, fair to others.
I got chastised once for holding it at Forest Pines, accusing me of discrimination of the lads "up North".
Errrr... hang on, Bexhill to Forest Pines is a run of over 4 hours for me!!!
You can't win Geezer. One of the reasons I stepped back from organising it.
		
Click to expand...

One eager forummer even turned up a week early to FP😂

That’s the sort of commitment from others you need.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 19, 2022)

I'd been keen to have another go at FP as I enjoyed the course and thought it was a nice venue, hotel was OK and food not bad and prob around about the middle of the country. 
I doubt anyone had a longer drive than me to get there🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 19, 2022)

Forest Pines has several things going for it.

Location is good for probably 75% of the forum (within 3 hours drive)

Hotel Facilities and course are decent and the 3 x9’s work well

Excellent value for money

Anywhere else you look will need to match this. 

Certainly me n him will be up for 2023,


----------



## IanM (Feb 19, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			The problem is Ian, that wherever you choose to play you will get comments about the location being unfair to some, fair to others.
I got chastised once for holding it at Forest Pines, accusing me of discrimination of the lads "up North".
Errrr... hang on, Bexhill to Forest Pines is a run of over 4 hours for me!!!
You can't win Geezer. One of the reasons I stepped back from organising it.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree.  On a uk wide forum, you'll never please everyone.

Fragger's list of positives are hard to argue with.

My comments were purely why I didn't put my name down for this event.

I'm playing that Open at a Littlestone as its a course I've never played.  That wipes out the distance issues.  (Not to mention the chance to play with some Forum Legends!)


----------



## chrisd (Feb 19, 2022)

IanM said:



			Absolutely agree.  On a uk wide forum, you'll never please everyone.

Fragger's list of positives are hard to argue with.

My comments were purely why I didn't put my name down for this event.

I'm playing that Open at a Littlestone as its a course I've never played.  That wipes out the distance issues.  (Not to mention the chance to play with some Forum Legends!)
		
Click to expand...

I think you mean leg ends !


----------



## Dando (Feb 19, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I think you mean leg ends !
		
Click to expand...

Don’t you mean bell ends?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 19, 2022)

Dando said:



			Don’t you mean bell ends?
		
Click to expand...

I was working towards that!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 19, 2022)

Dando said:



			Don’t you mean bell ends?
		
Click to expand...

I do hope you're not referring to moi...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 19, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I do hope you're not referring to moi...
		
Click to expand...

As a legend, definitely not; what was the other option...?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 21, 2022)

I've never played in it as normally have a load of other trips on anyway, but here's 2 suggestions:-

1. Make it masters weekend every year - everyone's chomping at the bit by then for some golf.

2. Move it about each year, then no-one can moan.

St. Mellion, Forest of Arden (although I havent played it), etc etc,

I'm not sure of lots of Scottish have travelled down, but a North, South, Midlands  meet every 3rd year should be fair, and far enough away from H4H for people to do both, if they want.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2022)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've never played in it as normally have a load of other trips on anyway, but here's 2 suggestions:-

1. Make it masters weekend every year - everyone's chomping at the bit by then for some golf.

2. Move it about each year, then no-one can moan.

St. Mellion, Forest of Arden (although I havent played it), etc etc,

I'm not sure of lots of Scottish have travelled down, but a North, South, Midlands  meet every 3rd year should be fair, and far enough away from H4H for people to do both, if they want.
		
Click to expand...

Some good points raised. Maybe have a mini-rota (as per the Open) and maybe chuck one in further north than Forest Pines. Not sure what there is just into Scotland but why not one there too, if close to an airport or motorway links. Would give our large Scottish contingent more of a chance and if it's on a rota you can work out which ones you want to play and budget accordingly


----------



## IanM (Feb 22, 2022)

Regional rota is a fab idea.   

The Grove and Gleneagles could stage "rich old gits v spoilt brats."   I wonder what their 36 holes,dinner, b&b rates would be? 

Celtic Manor would do a cheap package  but after walking round the Monty, everyone will be too tired to drive home.

I'm sure other options are available....


----------



## Dando (Feb 22, 2022)

IanM said:



			Regional rota is a fab idea.   

The Grove and Gleneagles could stage "rich old gits v spoilt brats."   I wonder what their 36 holes,dinner, b&b rates would be? 

Celtic Manor would do a cheap package  but after walking round the Monty, everyone will be too tired to drive home.

I'm sure other options are available....
		
Click to expand...

I’m happy to look at Celtic manor as a venue


----------



## Bratty (Feb 22, 2022)

IanM said:



			Regional rota is a fab idea.  

The Grove and Gleneagles could stage "rich old gits v spoilt brats."   I wonder what their 36 holes,dinner, b&b rates would be? 

Celtic Manor would do a cheap package  but after walking round the Monty, everyone will be too tired to drive home.

I'm sure other options are available....
		
Click to expand...

I guess I'd have to sign up for the spoilt brats side then! 🤣


----------



## IanM (Feb 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’m happy to look at Celtic manor as a venue
		
Click to expand...

It'd be cheap, but is convenient for the majority of those playing?  I'm 15 mins up the road


----------



## Dando (Feb 22, 2022)

so i have made a few enquiries for Sunday 9th april 2023 (masters sunday) and here are the prices;

*Celtic Manor*

1 Night, Bed And Breakfast at Resort Hotel (2 people sharing - double or twin)

1 round at Twenty Ten Course (approx 11am tee off)
1 round at Montgomerie Course (approx 9am tee off)

Price per person:£242.00

single room supplement £60

this is based on 24 golfers  

looking at the on site restaurants an evening meal will cost another £40 or so plus drinks are £6 a pint

*Forest Pines *

2023 rates not available yet but if we are too book soon they will probably honour the 2022 rates which are;

1 night dinner, bed and breakfast
2 rounds of golf - courses TBA 

Price per person £119 based on twin or double

single room supplement £40

based on 24 golfers


----------



## Imurg (Feb 22, 2022)

Similar trek to either from here.....I'm ok to go back to FP for that much difference in price.


----------



## IanM (Feb 22, 2022)

Swap 2010 for Roman Road,  and stay at Coldra Court and the price will fall heavily.      If 2010 used, play Roman rather than Monty.  Your feet will thank you for it!  (Especially now the 9s are switched)

That said, if you're here, you'll want to play the Ryder Cup Course.

Roman and Monty are no better than FP.  Some might prefer FP.


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 24, 2022)

If the dates still fit, I'd be up for either option.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 24, 2022)

You boys ever considered https://www.tracypark.co.uk/golf/golf-courses/


----------



## Bratty (Feb 24, 2022)

Tracy Park is great.


----------



## Dando (Feb 24, 2022)

Old Skier said:



			You boys ever considered https://www.tracypark.co.uk/golf/golf-courses/

Click to expand...

I’ll take a look


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2022)

Breaking news, forum meet mainly populated by northerners hijacked by shandy supping southerners 😅


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2022)

Looks a good venue and us southerners wouldn't have 10 changes of horses each way!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 25, 2022)

For value for money, you just won't beat Forest Pines.
One year, or was it two, we held it at Woodhall Spa. Stayed at a pub nearby the first year, and a big hotel on site the second. I don't recall it being overly expensive?


----------



## IanM (Feb 25, 2022)

Old Skier said:



			You boys ever considered https://www.tracypark.co.uk/golf/golf-courses/

Click to expand...

If I'd driven from Leeds to play Tracy Park, I'd cry my eyes out!  (Purely personal golf  view) 
Other than to see you lot!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2022)

Old Skier said:



			You boys ever considered https://www.tracypark.co.uk/golf/golf-courses/

Click to expand...

I’d prefer Tracy Island 😉
(This reference may be wasted on our younger readers… 🤣🤣)


----------



## AAC (Feb 25, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I’d prefer Tracy Island 😉
(This reference may be wasted on our younger readers… 🤣🤣)
		
Click to expand...

'Parker' the rolls !!!!, err yessss me lady


----------



## Dando (Feb 25, 2022)

Old Skier said:



			You boys ever considered https://www.tracypark.co.uk/golf/golf-courses/

Click to expand...

just called to get a price and the hotel has closed.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2022)

Dando said:



			just called to get a price and the hotel has closed.
		
Click to expand...

Hitch the caravan up..we can all crash on the floor...


----------



## Dando (Feb 25, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Hitch the caravan up..we can all crash on the floor...

Click to expand...

erm......no


----------



## Dando (Feb 25, 2022)

I will see how much forest of Arden are charging then it’s decision time!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 26, 2022)

AAC said:



			'Parker' the rolls !!!!, err yessss me lady 

Click to expand...

I wonder how many of our younger readers Googled Tracy Island to see who she was?

5… 4… 3… 2… 1.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I wonder how many of our younger readers Googled Tracy Island to see who she was?

5… 4… 3… 2… 1.
		
Click to expand...

I did with Pearl Harbour 
🤪🤪🤪🤪


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 26, 2022)

Would this be any good?


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2022)

full_throttle said:



			Would this be any good?
		
Click to expand...

I’ll call them on Monday


----------



## Dando (Feb 28, 2022)

I have some prices from Forest of Arden;

Travel Date:    Sun 9 Apr 2023
Package:    1 night's dinner, bed & breakfast at the Forest of Arden Marriott Hotel & Country Club and 2 rounds of golf (Arden, Aylesford)
Golfers in a Twin:    £151.00 per person
Golfers in a single room:    £196.00 per person

let me know what the preferred option is


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 28, 2022)

Am struggling to get around that time Dando me man. Am 60 the month before and Missis T wants to take me away somewhere around me birthday so has told me to plan nowt yet. 👍
Al be following the thread closely 😉👍


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			I have some prices from Forest of Arden;

Travel Date:    Sun 9 Apr 2023
Package:    1 night's dinner, bed & breakfast at the Forest of Arden Marriott Hotel & Country Club and 2 rounds of golf (Arden, Aylesford)
Golfers in a Twin:    £151.00 per person
Golfers in a single room:    £196.00 per person

let me know what the preferred option is
		
Click to expand...

Not played the Aylesford...haven't heard good things about it..it's ok but is it good enough?
Anyone played it?


----------



## Dando (Feb 28, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Am struggling to get around that time Dando me man. Am 60 the month before and Missis T wants to take me away somewhere around me birthday so has told me to plan nowt yet. 👍
Al be following the thread closely 😉👍
		
Click to expand...

60? has Dianne Abbott been keeping count? 🤣


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			60? has Dianne Abbott been keeping count? 🤣
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			60? has Dianne Abbott been keeping count? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

😳😂😂


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 5, 2022)

I'm game for either forest ,Arden or pines ,pines is a four hour slog for me but I'm sure that I can make it if required


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 5, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Not played the Aylesford...haven't heard good things about it..it's ok but is it good enough?
Anyone played it?
		
Click to expand...

Played 'em both in 2010. I remember that the food was brilliant.
Aylesford is good and Arden is prettier - if you like pretty - more trees and deer roaming about.
Much prefer FoA to Belfry.

Not played FP and would be happy to go there.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 5, 2022)

I played both the Aylesford and the Arden many years back and the Arden being the main course was much the better and, like the Belfry, you wouldn't want to play there without at least a round on the top track, but preferably both rounds  imo


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 5, 2022)

We were part of a massive corporate day with guys flying in from Scotland and Ireland to play the Arden course. At the last minute they shoved us all out on the Aylesford. What a goat track in comparison. People went absolutely bonkers about it and I vowed never to return. And I haven't...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			We were part of a massive corporate day with guys flying in from Scotland and Ireland to play the Arden course. At the last minute they shoved us all out on the Aylesford. What a goat track in comparison. People went absolutely bonkers about it and I vowed never to return. And I haven't...
		
Click to expand...

Gives Lydd a good run


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 5, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Gives Lydd a good run
		
Click to expand...

Not having a dig, just curious as to why Lydd is seen as the San Marino of golf courses. 

Never been to Lydd golf course and having seen all the “bad press” about it on the forum I had a quick look at their website. Apparently it is a championship golf course 👀. At £29 a round on a weekend it must be the bargain of the century. Is it really that bad?


----------



## GG26 (Mar 5, 2022)

Happy to give Forest of Arden a go as never played there.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 5, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Not having a dig, just curious as to why Lydd is seen as the San Marino of golf courses. 

Never been to Lydd golf course and having seen all the “bad press” about it on the forum I had a quick look at their website. Apparently it is a championship golf course 👀. At £29 a round on a weekend it must be the bargain of the century. Is it really that bad?
		
Click to expand...

Lydd was pretty awful when first opened, flat and soulless. A few years ago they obtained many tons of soil from a big development and built up the sides of fairways and it seemed to develop some character. The holes can be quite long and there's lakes and water ditches, and when I played it about 3 years back we had the view that if a fair amount of money was spent there it could rival the likes of Littlestone. The maintenance was pretty poor and bunkers were in a state but we just said what it could be!


----------



## IanM (Mar 5, 2022)

I've played FoA main course.  The only reason I'd return would be to see you miserable beggars!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			so i have made a few enquiries for Sunday 9th april 2023 (masters sunday) and here are the prices;

*Celtic Manor*

1 Night, Bed And Breakfast at Resort Hotel (2 people sharing - double or twin)

1 round at Twenty Ten Course (approx 11am tee off)
1 round at Montgomerie Course (approx 9am tee off)

Price per person:£242.00

single room supplement £60

this is based on 24 golfers 

looking at the on site restaurants an evening meal will cost another £40 or so plus drinks are £6 a pint

*Forest Pines *
*
2023 rates not available yet but if we are too book soon they will probably honour the 2022 rates which are;

1 night dinner, bed and breakfast
2 rounds of golf - courses TBA

Price per person £119 based on twin or double

single room supplement £40*

*based on 24 golfers*

Click to expand...

Single room for me please at Forest Pines 2023.

What date is it?


----------



## slowhand (Aug 8, 2022)

Put me down for a single room at either FP or FoA


----------



## Dando (Aug 8, 2022)

sorry guys, I forgot to close this down as there was very little interest.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			sorry guys, I forgot to close this down as there was very little interest.
		
Click to expand...

You total and utter knob!!!!
😡😡😡😡😡🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			sorry guys, I forgot to close this down as there was very little interest.
		
Click to expand...

Give everyone the date and venue and I think you will get a lot more interest.

You have two so far today and we don't even know when and where.

And I must thank @Smiffy for his heartfelt words of encouragement.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 8, 2022)

Has the Nottinghamshire been considered, Sunday driver deals are very reasonable


----------

